# Passed



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks to all who prayed for my mom. She went hme to be with the LORD this morning. Again thanks Jim.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss. I pray that God places his comforting arms of peace around you and your family at this time.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family. CF?


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God answers prayers in many ways. But he always answers. May the grace and peace of our Lord Jesus give strength to your family during this time of mourning. I'm sorry for the loss of your mom.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry for the lost of your mom. May the lord Jesus Christ bless you and your family with grace, mercy and peace durning this time of mourning.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll pray for your peace and strength. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

So sorry for your loss! She is in a better place. Peace be with you and your family.


----------

